# Problems with iChat



## powerlove (Apr 30, 2009)

I currently have a Macbook with Mac OS X version 1056, I've had it for a little over a year now and have had several problems with iChat. For a while it worked perfectly, then the video didn't work, and now i can't even get it to log me on. 

When I click to open iChat it repeatedly logs me on and off over and over again until it pops up with a warning message saying it cannot connect, once and IF it does connect I can't actually chat with anyone. 

Is there any way I can bring it back to life?


----------

